# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Ban question

## holinka

Maybe a stupid question but..
If you get banned in D2R, do you also get banned in WoW/OW2 etc.? Or how does it work

----------


## CreativeXtent

depends on what you did lol

----------

